# Nordhäuser Aktionstag rund um den Radsport / MDC am 22.08.2009



## Marko S (7. August 2009)

Der Südharz lädt Euch am Samstag den 22. August 2009 zum Nordhäuser Aktionstag rund um den Radsport ein!

Die Eckpunkte des Tages:
- Mitteldeutschlandcups (xc) und Mitteldeutsche Meisterschaft des Harz- Racing e.V.
- Straßennachwuchssprint des RSV Nordhausen
- Rennradtour mit der vielfachen Weltmeisterin Hanka Kupfernagel
- MTB Tour mit Mike `The Bike`Kluge
- Jedermann Tour des ADFC
- Technikparcour der Straßenverkehrswacht
- Fahrtechnik- Workshop
- Schrauber- Workshop mit Daniel Resch
u.v.m.

Stadtfinden wird die Veranstaltung auf dem Gehegeplatz Nordhausen
Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung zu den Rennen unter:
http://bike-fieber.de/ndh2009/

Solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben bitte hier einstellen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=415019


Achtung!!!!
Die Harz Racing Challenge (MTB Einzelzeitfahren) in Neustadt am Harz wird in diesem Jahr nicht Stattfinden.


Euer Harz- Racing e.V.


----------

